# Ice Cream Sandwich for Samsung Galaxy S2 When will it be out for download?



## dalwnt (Dec 20, 2011)

Ice Cream Sandwich for Samsung Galaxy S2 When will it be out for download?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

iuntil samsung releases a date, there is no way anyone here would know. you can currently do it yourself if you dare but it would void any warranties.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Many versions for rooted phones already exist: Galaxy S II Android Development - xda-developers

You will have to wait for the official release if you are not rooted which at this point does not have an ETA.


----------



## SateeshChowdary (Feb 23, 2012)

what is it for?


----------

